# .41 magnum load recommendations



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 9, 2016)

I ordered a Ruger SBH hunter that'll be scoped.  and will see extensive time in the woods once the firearms season comes in. My main purpose for this gun will be hogs, coyotes, and the occasional deer that are out of bow range.  Factory ammi will be my go to since time is in short supply.  Do any of yall have any experience with the winchester platinum tip or the federal load using the swift a frame?:


----------



## frankwright (Sep 9, 2016)

I have never shot either of those rounds but I have killed a good many deer with the .41 Magnum with a Blackhawk,Redhawk and Contender.
I would think either of those would work well if you do your part.
I have used JSP and XTP HP mostly with good results so I think your choices would be good to go.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 9, 2016)

Cant go wrong with Hornady factory XTP ammo; I handload them in the .41 and they are very accurate.


----------



## Golden Bear (Sep 24, 2016)

*Underwood*

Underwood 210 XTP is hard to beat. It pushes high velocity with over 1100ft lbs from a 41. Better than a lot of factory 44 loads. It's a little expensive but worth it in a hunting round IMO. Underwood ships good too.


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Sep 24, 2016)

Federal Premium 250 gr Hard Cast are absolute hammers.


----------



## no7fish (Oct 31, 2016)

I shoot exclusively 210 JSP's.  That's not because I don't like the other options, I just have a lot of them so I haven't bought any other varieties.  
I've had good luck with H110 and AA #9, although both my .41 and .45 LC seem to like Lil'Gun a little better for groups.  It's hard to tell with pistol groups at 30 yds on iron sights, but Lil'Gun seems to groups consistently just a little better.


----------

